# Identify this Shrimp...



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

It's orange... Sort of like the other three orange ones, only this one has black insted of faint red lines...

I will show the other shrimp pic as well. I got 4 at big Al's the other week, see my cherry shrimp? post... but this one started to get some interesting dark markings.










I don't mind having a mixed bag of shrimp, but... they seem so different...


----------



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

It could very well be a cherry, every so often they come out without the red intensity, in nature they are more like this, human interventions selectively breed them for their red colour..


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Looks like a tiger shrimp to me.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Its an orange bee shrimp, they will not interbreed with cherries and are fine in the same tank. Their young however require a much lower pH then cherries do to survive.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I am not sure I got any of the opposite sex. but they're pretty. I think I am starting to have a fruit bowl and a coffee shop rather than a fish tank

orange shrimp
cherry shrimp

Java ferns
Java moss
Coffee leaf anubia.... 

Thanks for the identification. 

I still feel so rotten that my female ghost shrimp died... at least her babies live...so far. I hope at least one makes it.


----------



## mamadoo (Aug 27, 2008)

Agh! Another rookie question.....do you have to have a planted tank for shrimp?


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Katalyst apparently has a silk plant infested tank.... I think you need to provde them with hiding spots and whatnot, and plants do that.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

mamadoo said:


> Agh! Another rookie question.....do you have to have a planted tank for shrimp?


No, but I find that it certainly helps them, especially if you don't pay them special attention (Kate's shrimp get more attention than any of my shrimp will ever get..). My attitude towards shrimp and any tank is that natural plants are best, as they are also part of the biological system in your tank. Fauna and flora, it's all important. And GREEN!!!!


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

ameekplec. said:


> And GREEN!!!!


Actually, I don't have any green shrimp as of yet. Where did you get yours?


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

shrimp are oddly addictive.....My baby ghost shrimp are still alive.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Chris S said:


> Actually, I don't have any green shrimp as of yet. Where did you get yours?


Haha, no green shrimp yet either, only green plants 

I think Katalyst has some green shrimp though.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

we're green with envy.


----------

